# TAMU Insect Collection 2007 "open house"



## yen_saw (Dec 19, 2006)

For all the Texans and anyone else interested in insect display. There is an exhibition for insect collection in the Texas A&amp;M University, in Heep Center (entomology building) on January 13th (Saturday). THere will be both live and dead bug for display. Location is shown in the following link. http://www.tamu.edu/map/building/detail/HPCT.html

Here is the details.

_Colleagues:_

You are cordially invited to the annual open house of the Texas A&amp;M University Insect Collection to meet with others who share an interest in the study of Texas insects. This is the 19th consecutive annual meeting, and we hope to have another excellent gathering this year. Each year our meeting attracts a diverse group of people - professional and amateur -with a broad range of interests. There's no formal program, but it will be a chance to showoff new curiosities, catch up on the past year's news and collecting stories. Please feel free to invite newcomers who share our interest.

The event will be on Saturday, January 13th. The entire day will be spent at the Minnie Belle Heep Building (a.k.a., the  „Heep Center‰) [see link to map below]. Starting time will be around 9 to 10 AM. Meeting areas will be available on the 2nd floor of the atrium adjacent to the TAMU Insect Collection rooms (Room 216). Lunch will be on your own. The atrium meeting areas and the Texas A&amp;M University Insect Collection will be open for the remainder of the afternoon.

Parking will be available in lot no. 67 on the east side of the building. No special permit is required for parking on Saturday.

All collections will be open for browsing as usual. If any of you would like uninterrupted "quality time" working in the collections, I suggest you arrive a day early or stay a day late. Please let me know in advance, and I will make arrangements for collection access on Friday evening and/or the following Sunday morning.

Spread the word. Hope to see you on the 13th!

Sincerely,

Edward G. Riley

Associate Curator

office: (979) 845-9711

e-mail: [email protected]

Map: http://insects.tamu.edu/maps/heep_map.html


----------

